# Reversing unit problems



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm posting this for Railman Rover

purchased a Aristo-craft # 11090-2 reversing unit and am not able to get it work correct, it time delays, but then it wants to go in the wrong direction.
HELP PLEASE
Dave R.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you mean that it doesn't change polarity? If so, suspect the relay or its connection. Or maybe you have your diodes arranged in the wrong direction.


----------



## railman rover (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes it doe not change polarity.I have no directions.How should the diodes be placed?


----------



## railman rover (Jan 28, 2014)

It does not change polarity.I do not have directions so I do not know how the diodes should be.Do you? thanks Dave


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The diodes should both point in the same direction and be on the same side of the track. The power leads should be connected between the two diodes. Chuck. At least that is what I think I did years ago. If that doesn't work reverse one of the diodes.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

here is the manual 
http://aristocraftforum.com/NewDocs/manuals/11091reversingunit.pdf 

Dick


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

The diodes should be pointing towards the main track. If this does not stop the engine at the end, either throw the direction switch in the engine, or change the direction of both diodes to point away from the main track.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Randy, that is what I thought. Mine was made by PH hobbies many years ago.


When I used it I added another gap track a foot or so before the diode. I put a 10 ohm resistor across the gap. This slowed the engine to about half speed, rather than coming to a full speed stop at the diode. I don't like quick stops. I don't think it is good for the gears. There are other systems out there to slow the engine, but the resistor works for me.

The resistor will not work if you have lighted cars using track power. This will give jerky speed as each car passes the resistor.

Chuck


----------



## railman rover (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you all. It still does not work.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Railman, let's go back to the beginning. Hook up your power supply to your point to point track with the diodes track at each end, but without the reversing unit. Put your engine on the track and apply some power. The engine should go to one end or the other and stop. Reverse the polarity to the track and the engine should go to the other end and stop. If it does this, then put the reversing unit between the power supply and the track. If it doesn't work now, you probably have a defective reversing unit. Another thought, where do you have the timer set. If you have it over at MAX you may not be waiting long enough. Try moving it back to MIN. Chuck


----------



## railman rover (Jan 28, 2014)

Chuck n Hooked up as you suggested will go to one end but will not reverse. Timer has been set on min.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you try it without the reversing unit? If the diodes are set up correctly it should work manually without the reversing unit.

If it doesn't, there is something wrong with the diodes. Did you check to see if there are diodes in the track? Do you have a multimeter? You can check the diode with one, in one direction the diode will conduct electricity and in the other when you reverse the probes it won't.


----------



## railman rover (Jan 28, 2014)

Hooked it up without reversing unit,goes to one end but will not reverse.hoked it up with the R unit no loco on track.power lights up end stop on left then after delay lights up right.Used multitester without reversing unit hooked up same reading on either track.
Suggestions Thanks


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds to me like your loco has reversed polarity from what is standard/typical so is not stopping where it should. You either need to reverse the directions of both diodes while keeping them on the same side (i.e., don't flip the piece of track around) or find a loco that uses the typical polarity. 

BTW, a friends Kalamazoo 4-4-0 will do this (i.e., just keep running past the diodes) so I assume also has reversed polarity. I had to put a USA train on on my track to be sure that something wasn't haywire, but it was his engine.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know what the Aristo diode track looks like. The LGB track has a gap in one side in the middle. Removing the two screws on the top will show what is inside. Look inside. Is there a diode, or nothing? Your problem is with the diodes, or lack of them. Put knife blade in the gap and reverse the direction. It should go backwards. Chuck.


----------



## railman rover (Jan 28, 2014)

The Aristo C rerailers have the diode in them.The engines I have tried are both Bachmanns,I will try a USA or an Aristo C.Again thanks for your imput.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By railman rover on 14 Feb 2014 08:02 PM 
The Aristo C rerailers have the diode in them.The engines I have tried are both Bachmanns,I will try a USA or an Aristo C.Again thanks for your imput. 

That could be the problem! Some of the B'manns have an LS/NMRA switch in them so they can run using either polarity. Are yours among them?


----------



## railman rover (Jan 28, 2014)

Well it works with Aristo C & LGB.Thomas Nor the 10 wheeler has a switch in them.I was hoping to set up a section track running thru my outdoor RR town & use a Bachmann trolley I guess that a no go.Thanks again for the help .


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Some Bachmann locomotives have a polarity switch, some don't. If it doesn't, it is not difficult to open it up and redirect the wires to the motor. My Thomas always wanted to run away from his friends. Rewiring was easy. When I reassembled Thomas the first time, he was crossed-eyed. It takes some care when reassembling him. Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By railman rover on 15 Feb 2014 05:58 PM 
Well it works with Aristo C & LGB.Thomas Nor the 10 wheeler has a switch in them.I was hoping to set up a section track running thru my outdoor RR town & use a Bachmann trolley I guess that a no go.Thanks again for the help . 
Just get two 3 amp diodes and two insulators and make your own by reversing the directions of the diodes.

Better yet! Open up the diode track and add a switch that will allow you to change the polarity, or engage a diode facing the other direction instead. Then you can accomodate either type of engine's wiring by flipping the switch on each insulator track.


----------

